# Need Some good Florida Advice



## rosebud5

I am officially sick of the cold weather in the northeast. I'm now on my second cold. What I am going to do starting next January is rent a place somewhere in Florida for three months (Jan-Feb-Mar), preferably close to the ocean, don't care which side. 

What I would like some feedback is on locations. Where along the Floridian coast would you suggest based on apartment rental costs, climate, good restaurants. I was thinking Ft Lauderdale or Tampa.

Also, does anyone have any recommendations for short-term rentals, three-months in this case. Can you provide specific names I can check.


----------



## vacationhopeful

You will run into all types of 'terms' for a short rental.

Many condos in the Broward County area .. have restrictive convenents to keep units "restricted" to NOT becoming disruptive short term rentals ... minimum length of rentals, interviews and HOA approval of tenants. And the closer a rental is to the water, the HIGHER the cost to buy and the association fees.

I have been in one building in Pompano .. where my GF and her husband were the ONLY current residents on one floor (highrise near Atlantic) of 26 units ... beachfront with indoor parking and pool. She told me that after living there for over a year ... she just about fainted when someone walked into the floor's laundry room .. first time in that year she saw someone ON HER FLOOR other than the building's security guard on patrol.

I had a realtor (senior lady and she was very knowledgable about the area) driving me around several times looking at units FOR SALE ... 10+ buildings ... some of the places were nice enough. Husband was a contractor ... she knew the lay of the land .. we got along really well.

She explained most owners want to rent for 12 months (as do their HOAs) or Rent DEC/JAN or FEB/MAR at a different rents. Others terms, were for NOV, DEC and JAN or FEB, MAR and APR. Shorter the term ... higher the per month rental rate.

So start shopping for SEVERAL agents ... each agency would have different targets .. and I would bet, no sharing of listings. Wait.. the term is, they just have 'leads' of places that might be for rent.


----------



## ronparise

seasonal or vacation rentals are a big thing here in SW Florida, Punta Gorda, Ft Myers and Naples, Sanibel Island and Ft Myers Beach > Lots of condos and single family homes were bought just for the seasonal rentals Prices vary depending on lots of variables, but proximity to the beach is the big one
Id budget about $4000 a month for something nice and well located

There are also lots of people that own a condo or home as a second home.You can spend anywhere from 100k and up.  My home for example with a pool and canal waterfront , 3 bedrooms 2 baths in Cape Coral would sell for about 300k. Utilities,  taxes insurance, lawn mowing pool care etc, cost roughly $1000 a month 

Another possibility is to buy enough timeshares to put together 3 months in Florida. For example you can buy enough wyndham points (about 2 million) for a two bedroom at Palm Aire near Ft Lauderdale, for under 20k maybe a whole lot less than that) and your annual maintenance fees will be about $12000 or hook up with a Platinum VIP who will make the reservations for you at half that


----------



## rapmarks

my cousin is spending $6000 for one month in Naples near Vanderbilt beach.  Our subdivision in Estero rents , usually a three month minimum, and rents for about $3000 to $4000 a month, depending on whether it is a condo, villa, hoe, pool, etc.  we are about ten miles from the beach.  when you rent short term in Florida, you are subject to an 11% tax, a cleaning fee, and our HOA demands a transfer fee amounting to about $250 which gives you access to golf for cart fee only ( a difference of about 40 some dollars each round, and all the social activities of the club, which are numerous.


----------



## vacationhopeful

ronparise said:


> .....
> 
> Another possibility is to buy enough timeshares to put together 3 months in Florida. For example you can buy enough wyndham points (about 2 million) for a two bedroom at Palm Aire near Ft Lauderdale, for under 20k maybe a whole lot less than that) and your annual maintenance fees will be about $12000 or hook up with a Platinum VIP who will make the reservations for you at half that



Been there  ... DONE THAT ... now, I just have to be able to spend the time in Pompano/Ft Lauderdale area.

Back in the day ... Palm Aire still has Fixed Weeks units as a form of ownership as does Sea Gardens and Santa Barbara .. all Wyndham resorts.

As for the size of units ... Santa Barbara - the STUDIO units can easily be found ... full kitchen, balcony, queen bed with a sofabed also. Then 2/2 units ... for those who can not live for more than a week in a single room. The 1bdr/2bath units are harder and more expensive to find  ... but around. No in unit washers & dryers in any of these units; a coin operated pair is on each floor.

Palm Aire are almost all 2bdr units with washer & dryers. Avoid the studios.

Royal Vista is ALL UDI points reservations.

Sea Gardens ... mostly fixed weeks .. some UDI points in Ocean Palms towers. CWA is mostly the converted fixed weeks .. limited winter inventory. 5 different HOAs .. know which one is being sold and decide.

Other Fixed Week resorts are available in the beach area ... my other favorite is Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort ... has an realtor SELLING weeks turned into or foreclosed on my HOA. About $5000-8000 per Winter week plus some costs. Very few turn up on eBay but look on Redweek/TUG Marketplace and other resale sites ... smart owners are selling privately.

Other resorts in your beach area goal: Coconut Bay, Lighthouse Cove, etc. Visit and stay before buying...


----------



## Jason245

Have you considered home away and airbnb..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poette

I understand winter Florida rentals are quite expensive.  Consider, as friends did, Hilton Head. Temps vary from day to day, not as warm as southern Florida, but mostly sunshine and blue skies. Just another option.


----------



## rosebud5

Thanks for the replies. Not interested in Hilton Head or timeshares. What would the most expensive option assuming a two bedroom, apartment a mile or so from the beach, 1) FT Lauderdale area, 2) Tampa area, 3) Venice/San Marco.


----------



## rapmarks

Venice/San Marco ?????   I know where Venice is, but not San Marco


----------



## moonstone

rapmarks said:


> Venice/San Marco ?????   I know where Venice is, but not San Marco



I was thinking the same thing!  Maybe Marco Island??

Rosebud keep in mind if you want really warm temps all winter you may not get that in the Tampa area. They get days with temps in the 50'sF in the winter. But that is still a lot warmer than your home area.

We wanted cheap living & really warm temps for the winter as well. We ended up in Belize! Although we just had a week of cool temps (70'sF during the day, 50'sF at night) but everybody has been telling us that's rare.  They also speak English here, unlike Mexico, that we were considering, and not a corrupt government -its a democracy like Canada. 

~Diane


----------



## Roger830

rosebud5 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Not interested in Hilton Head or timeshares. What would the most expensive option assuming a two bedroom, apartment a mile or so from the beach, 1) FT Lauderdale area, 2) Tampa area, 3) Venice/San Marco.



I wouldn't recommend Ft Lauderdale for 3 months, especially inland.  There's just too much traffic. I just spent 3 weeks at Hollywood Beach and only drove once a week for groceries.

Tampa would be too cold for me. Venice would be a good choice.


----------



## vacationhopeful

In Ft Lauderdale, a mile or so from the beach is pretty much in the less desirable areas. Need to stay on the barrier island side of the intercoastal waterway. Plus, the closer you are to I-95 ... more road traffic.

Ft Lauderdale is an OLD city in Florida ... the Navy had a lots of airfields in the area (actually up the coast) plus a few places to park their boats ... "government cut" is the passage created to get from the boats from their protected ports thru the barrier reef to the wide open ocean. Cruise ships use it now to get to the ocean.

So there housing stock is either TALL and NEW highrise condos (built from the 1970s on) or stuff built in the later 1930s-1960s ranchers.

Plus, when looking anywheres in Florida, look for the halfway houses or rehab operations. Another big business is residential group homes with  "programs" for drug rehab clients. Great appeal to their clients ... cheap older house or fleabag motels for their operations. And so lots of marginal   characters floating around your home and cars.

I actually like the timeshare resort atmosphere - everyone is on vacation, most are able to walk and talk, still taking showers but might drink too much verses actually overdosing or skipping their meds while not being really dressed (in clean clothes).


----------



## Maple_Leaf

rosebud5 said:


> Also, does anyone have any recommendations for short-term rentals, three-months in this case. Can you provide specific names I can check.



What is your monthly rental budget?


----------



## Nancy

*Tampa*

We live part-time in Tampa area.  It isn't that cold.  January has been cool this year, but not every year.  We find our temps are only about 5 degrees cooler than Ft. Myers and sometimes even warmer.  

Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian

if it were me....id pick a nice house in the keys =)


----------



## theo

A good friend of mine who has lived year round in Florida for many years claims that you actually have to get as far south as Fort Myers in order to reach an area where frost and / or freezing temperatures are reportedly almost *never* encountered. 

Then again, he seems not to have taken this particular observation to heart, since he lives in Clearwater, well north of this alleged "frost proof" line.


----------



## ronparise

theo said:


> A good friend of mine who has lived year round in Florida for many years claims that you actually have to get as far south as Fort Myers in order to reach an area where frost and / or freezing temperatures are reportedly *never* encountered.
> 
> Then again, he seems not to have taken this particular observation to heart, since he lives in Clearwater, well north of this alleged "frost proof" line.



This is why, I bought in Ft Myers 20 years ago


----------



## ronparise

rosebud5 said:


> I am officially sick of the cold weather in the northeast. I'm now on my second cold. What I am going to do starting next January is rent a place somewhere in Florida for three months (Jan-Feb-Mar), preferably close to the ocean, don't care which side.
> 
> What I would like some feedback is on locations. Where along the Floridian coast would you suggest based on apartment rental costs, climate, good restaurants. I was thinking Ft Lauderdale or Tampa.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any recommendations for short-term rentals, three-months in this case. Can you provide specific names I can check.



There are good reasons to give up the Northeast in favor of Florida for your full time residence. Real estate taxes are low (compared to the NE) housing costs are less than the northeast, no heat bill if you get as far south as I am. FP&L has some of the lowest elect bills in the country, no state income tax

Sell that NE place and buy a house here and maybe a condo back home


----------



## rapmarks

I agree with Ron's take on Florida living.   One year when we did a time share in Sarasota in early December we encountered a terrible cold snap.  After a couple of days, I checked the weather very carefully, it was 8 degrees warmer in Estero, although just over an hour south.   also, it gets warmer earlier inthe day.  Despite this being a cold winter, I have not turned on my heat and haven't turned on the heat in several years when we had a very cold weather, and I believe we had a freeze one night about 4 or 5 years ago.  That is in the course of 14 years I have lived here.


----------



## rosebud5

I'm thinking no more than $3K per month. I liked the idea of Belize, but I also have a pooch we want to take with us. A lot of good tips to take into consideration. I think I like FT Lauderdale and north of it or west central Florida.


----------



## rapmarks

I do know couples that pay two thousand to 2400 for condos in Naples, they have a pool to use.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*A couple of ideas*



rosebud5 said:


> I'm thinking no more than $3K per month. I liked the idea of Belize, but I also have a pooch we want to take with us. A lot of good tips to take into consideration. I think I like FT Lauderdale and north of it or west central Florida.



How about Cortez, on the mainland from Anna Maria Island?

If you want to live in Naples near water but not pay an arm and leg you may want to give Naples Land Yacht Harbor a look.  It's great if you have a boat.


----------



## bogey21

rosebud5 said:


> I think I like FT Lauderdale and north of it or west central Florida.



My favorite city in Florida is Deerfield Beach (particularly withing 5-6 blocks of the beach) which is just North of Fort Lauderdale.   I have no idea what rents are there as I have only stayed in my TS.

George


----------



## silentg

Look at Vero Beach, lot of NE folks live there part time.


----------



## moonstone

rosebud5 said:


> I'm thinking no more than $3K per month. I liked the idea of Belize, but I also have a pooch we want to take with us. A lot of good tips to take into consideration. I think I like FT Lauderdale and north of it or west central Florida.



Dogs are welcomed here in Belize, your pooch will have lots of company! We have met many American & Canadian (& a British) snowbirds who are here for the winter with their dogs. Most of the people that fly with their pets have small breeds so they can travel in the cabin, the people with large dogs drive down. 

The cost of living is much cheaper than Florida (2 bedrm,1 ba apt $450.US/mo.) and a cool day in January means temps in the 70's!

~Diane (a Canadian snowbirding in Corozal, BZ)


----------



## donnaval

I haven't seen anyone mention this option - We have friends who purchased a resale 3-br, 2-bath doublewide in a planned community near Clearwater.  They paid less than $12,000 for it.  We have stayed there, it is beautiful!  Every bit as nice as any timeshare unit we have ever stayed in, with the convenience and charm of being their own home away from home.  They have a monthly maintenance fee of around $500 which they pay year-round, which is still a good bit less than $4,000 per month for a three-month rental.  The community offers a lovely pool, activity center with many onsite activities, security, basic yard care, all included in their monthly fee.  So they have no worries about leaving it vacant while they are not in residence since there is gated security and always someone in residence nearby to keep an eye on things.  They keep a car there, and fly down on cheap Spirit Air flights with no luggage because everything they need is in their home.  During the summer months they often have family go down to stay for vacations since they're not that far from the beaches or Disney.  Their community management also has a rental program if they ever wanted to rent out their home, but they haven't done that.  Others do, so maybe you could look at something like that, too.  Our friends love it, and it's definitely something we might consider down the line.


----------



## eschjw

*A different suggestion*

If you are looking for a rental of 3 to 4 months and want to save some money, you might consider a house near the beach in New Smyrna. Winter rentals there are usually very reasonable. Some of the owners that I know are doing little more than just trying to break even on the cost of utilities and upkeep. Summer is the main season where they try to make their money. 

The weather can be very moderate as the forecast for the rest of this month shows highs of 60/70 and lows of 50/60. It can of course be colder in the winter, but it always warms up sooner or later.

A few years ago we stayed a week at a timeshare in Miami Beach. One day the low was 34 and the high was 38. The weather is never ever totally predictable. What you consider cold is also relative. We have snow birds from Maine that live in my southern Tennessee neighborhood for 5 months out of the year. They love it here, but I am going to Florida for 3 weeks next month.


----------



## theo

*Yessa!*



eschjw said:


> <snip> We have snow birds from Maine that live in my southern Tennessee neighborhood for 5 months out of the year. <snip>



Then you are very fortunate --- having such wonderful neighbors!


----------



## STEVIE

My sister and her husband are renting a 1 bedroom condo in a high rise on the beach in Hollywood FLA for the months of January and February. They paid a nightly fee which ends up being about $3,000.00 each month. They brought their dog with them and were charged an additional $300.00 a month. We visited them for a week in early February. The condo was Ok, nothing special, but you couldn't beat the balcony with a beautiful view of the ocean. They have already put a deposit down on a different unit for next year in a different building. They really like Hollywood, bet they will eventually purchase. 
Sue


----------



## rapmarks

my neighbors brother was visiting today, he rented a three bedroom home in Venice about five minutes from beach for $2400 a month, in a community


----------



## rosebud5

susgar said:


> My sister and her husband are renting a 1 bedroom condo in a high rise on the beach in Hollywood FLA for the months of January and February. They paid a nightly fee which ends up being about $3,000.00 each month. They brought their dog with them and were charged an additional $300.00 a month. We visited them for a week in early February. The condo was Ok, nothing special, but you couldn't beat the balcony with a beautiful view of the ocean. They have already put a deposit down on a different unit for next year in a different building. They really like Hollywood, bet they will eventually purchase.
> Sue



OK. I like Hollywood, FL. What's the name of the apartment? AS another note, how do you find these buildings. Is there a website for 2-3 month rentals? Do you go through a realtor. What's the secret?


----------



## rosebud5

rapmarks said:


> my neighbors brother was visiting today, he rented a three bedroom home in Venice about five minutes from beach for $2400 a month, in a community



Ditto my posting right above this..


----------



## rosebud5

moonstone said:


> Dogs are welcomed here in Belize, your pooch will have lots of company! We have met many American & Canadian (& a British) snowbirds who are here for the winter with their dogs. Most of the people that fly with their pets have small breeds so they can travel in the cabin, the people with large dogs drive down.
> 
> The cost of living is much cheaper than Florida (2 bedrm,1 ba apt $450.US/mo.) and a cool day in January means temps in the 70's!
> 
> ~Diane (a Canadian snowbirding in Corozal, BZ)



You good people have my juices flowing. As far a Belize goes, where can I get more information about short-term rentals. and yes, I have a very small pooch.


----------



## moonstone

rosebud5 said:


> You good people have my juices flowing. As far a Belize goes, where can I get more information about short-term rentals. and yes, I have a very small pooch.



When we came down for an exploratory visit in '14 we booked a 2 bedroom house at the Copa Banana from searching vacation rentals in Corozal (the town we are in). The owner has sold her own house across the road and now only rents the 3 houses out on a long term basis. 

While we were in town we had a good look around for possible future accommodations. Many Belizians don't have the internet so when they have a house or apartment for rent they hang a sign on their gate. We also joined a few Facebook groups for this area. 

We did find a nice waterfront house to rent through HomeAway but a few months later the owner cancelled our reservation as he said they sold their house. We were able to book our 2nd choice (Hotel Maya). (Btw when we arrived here we went past the rental house & the owners name was still on the gate! ).

First you should decide what town you want to stay in. Do you want a Caribbean/'beachy'/tourist feel or do you want a typical local Belize feel? Then search on HomeAway, Flipkey or AirBnB, or just google vacation rentals for the town. The cost of rentals and groceries are obviously more in the popular touristy/expat towns. 

Before you decide on a rental make sure you are clear on its location. We met a couple from the US yesterday who rented a house for 4 mos. off the internet. The ad stated 10 mins to town (but its at least 10 mins by car -which they don't have!) so they bought bicycles!

Hope that helps a little.

~Diane


----------



## FLDVCFamily

I'd recommend the Space Coast, but I'm biased since I live here lol. My folks rented monthly at Indian Harbour Beach Club until they purchased a place. It's right on the beach and is wonderful. For the winter months it books up quite a bit in advance usually, so that's something you'd probably want to look into sooner rather than later.

http://indianharbourbeachclub.com/


----------



## Suesue1738

*Exploring more options*

I know you are looking at Florida, but since you are considering other options, let me throw out another:  Port Aransas in Texas.  My mother has been renting a house (a different house each year...she likes the variety) about 3/4 mile from the beach for the past 3 years and has already booked her new rental for next year.  I'm currently visiting with her now.  The house has 4 bedrooms/3 baths and she is paying $2000/month.  We meet lots of snowbirds on our beach walks everyday.  Her rental for next year is only $1800, and is a 3/2, less than 1/2 mile to the beach in a nice little neighborhood.  Nice people here, everyone is so friendly.  Lots of pet-friendly places to rent.  She brings her little dog every year.  There a lot of rental agencies here so you should have a huge variety on Google.  Good luck!


----------



## Jennie

You might want to check out the Century Village locations. 

My aunt, who lived in NY for most of her life, went to Florida to stay with her grandson and his family after her husband died. She liked Florida so much that she sold her NY home and became a full time FLA resident. 

Although she was welcome to live permanently with the family, she preferred to have her own place. So she visited a lot of locations and finally purchased a condo in Boca Raton. There were so many activities and free bus service to the pools and huge Club House and near-by supermarkets and to the beaches, and religious services, etc...  I spent the month of Florida with her for several years and really enjoyed it. 

I'm mentioning this because there are always owners who can not come down for one reason or another so they rent out their condo privately or through the Main office. 

I do not have any current information but you might want to do some research on the internet.


----------



## LMD

*Marco Island/ Naples*

We live in Naples and used to live on Marco Island. I would be happy to answer any questions you have. I also have family with rentals at the Riverside Club and Anglers Cove on Marco. Both resorts are on the Marco River about 2 miles from the beach.


----------



## rapmarks

you do get what you pay for, my family is renting a one bedroom on Marco for two thousand for the month.   it is not clean, the furniture is bad, the bathroom is really bad, the bed is extremely uncomfortable, it is very small, and they are anxious to return home.


----------



## LMD

rapmarks said:


> you do get what you pay for, my family is renting a one bedroom on Marco for two thousand for the month.   it is not clean, the furniture is bad, the bathroom is really bad, the bed is extremely uncomfortable, it is very small, and they are anxious to return home.




It also pays to make sure the rental agreement protects you in a situation like this! I am curious, what condo complex are they renting in?


----------



## Neesie

If you're going to get away from the cold you might want to consider Arizona instead.  My best friend just moved permanently to Tucson so I was envying her weather as I was wearing hoodies and jeans in Central Florida (Sarasota and Cocoa Beach). True, it's warmer than my home state but not what I expected.


----------



## lvhmbh

One of the websites is shorttermrentals.com.  I urge you to plan this waaaay ahead.  Our friend failed to do so and couldn't find anything close to the last minute for under $6,000 (for something decent) in the Ft. Lauderdale area.  There are also real estate people (don't know any but you could google) who do the short term rentals.   Over hear I also like Deerfield Beach area - nice public beach and on the "other side" I like Marco Island and Naples.  JMHO


----------



## DoThatActually

Personally, I would recommend Pompano Beach. I have stayed there in a condo, which I found online, and it had a view of the ocean and the water was really clean. There are a lot of Restaurants there and at night there is always something to do, if you are looking for some party. I would definitely recommend it further


----------



## Sullco2

*Sarasota area*

Hello

We own a condo on Longboat Key, the barrier island between Bradenton and Sarasota. We rent it out throughout the year and rely on on-site management to handle everything. The key from your perspective is who will handle the details--the inevitable repairs, annoyances, malfunctions that--if they linger--will impact your leisure. 

Be sure you're covered in that respect. 

Our community is tennis-oriented with multiple soft surface courts, resident pros, and newly redone clubhouse with fitness center. There's a Jr. Olympic pool, bar and restaurant, fishing dock on the bay, and convenient shopping. All food essentials are two short blocks away but Publix is a few miles south. 

Beach access is a mile away biking or slightly more if you need parking. Not a theme park in sight--appealing for some!

Our unit is a town house with a large garage; living area with full kitchen and dining area plus lanai that faces east and looks over a mangrove preserve. Master suite up stairs from that (so it's two flights) with En suite bath and double sink/vanities. Guest br and bath plus full w/d on that level as well. Spacious and can accommodate 6 if you use convertible couch in lr.  Half bath on living area makes that feasible. 

Rent rates vary with calendar and we've had both seasonal and vacationing tenants although demand is for long stays in winter. Europeans come summer and fall. 

FYI you can expect to pay $4500/month February and March and a bit less January and April. Long term tenants get some discounts but not huge. 

Fly into Tampa or Sarasota. Driving on the barrier island is very civilized and a striking contrast to the white knuckle adventures that accompany the slightest trip on the East Coast. I llke many aspects of the east coast of Florida but the driving environment isn't one of them. 

Hope that helps as you figure out snowbird flight patterns.


----------



## taloa

*donnaval*

What is the name of this community near Clearwater

thx 

Dave


----------



## FLDVCFamily

We live in Brevard County (Melbourne area beachside) and I'd recommend Indian Harbour Beach Club for monthly rentals. You might be a little late to reserve those months now though, but it's worth a try.


----------



## taloa

*To Flvdl Family*

FLVDL FAMILY

Thanks for you suggestion


----------



## LilyPond

I love The Keys, Marathon in particular.  Lots of restaurants and of course tons of beach to enjoy.  I have no clue regarding rental cost.  I used to know someone who would vacation for 2 months each year from Pennsylvania to The Keys and would reserve the same unit a full year in advance.  

How wonderful to get out of the snow and thaw out for a few months!  Have a great time!


----------



## shorts

LilyPond said:


> I love The Keys, Marathon in particular.  Lots of restaurants and of course tons of beach to enjoy.  I have no clue regarding rental cost.  I used to know someone who would vacation for 2 months each year from Pennsylvania to The Keys and would reserve the same unit a full year in advance.
> 
> How wonderful to get out of the snow and thaw out for a few months!  Have a great time!



We are going to Marathon later this week. What restaurants would you recommend? Any other things we should not miss? We will be there 5 days and will of course take some time to visit Key West but don't want to miss anything in Marathon.

TIA


----------



## bogey21

LilyPond said:


> I love The Keys, Marathon in particular.  Lots of restaurants and of course tons of beach to enjoy.



Back in the 50s I used to hang out in Key West for months on end.  After it became "discovered" I opted for Marathon for the reasons detailed above which gave me a nice home base from where I could take day trips to Key West whenever I got the urge.

George


----------



## theo

bogey21 said:


> *Back in the 50s I used to hang out in Key West for months on end.*  After it became "discovered" I opted for Marathon for the reasons detailed above which gave me a nice home base from where I could take day trips to Key West whenever I got the urge.
> 
> George



Yo, George --- you're my hero! You were cool long before it was even cool to be cool.


----------



## j1ceasar

*3 moth rentals florida*

A) central florida senior communitys "leesburg"  or villages .  you can rent a whole home in a community with golf and pools for $ 1 -2,000 per month  - 2 -3 bedrooms 
Pennbrooke ( where I live ) 
legacy or 10+ others 
"villages" - 70,000 residents  have 70,000 golf carts and 20+ golf courses
 lake , sumter , several counties - these have a tremendous amount of rentals .
why a community ? 
pools , clubs , activities
60 minutes to disney , tampa and cocoa beaches - 100's of restaurants ...


B) treasure island area west coast 
C) st augustine north east 
Why " these are more northward and less expensive while having great beaches 

enjoy and good luck in your searches


----------

